

Humor: WHOIS as a bulletin board - dylukes

% whois google.com<p>Whois Server Version 2.0<p>Domain names in the .com and .net domains can now be registered
with many different competing registrars. Go to http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.internic.net
for detailed information.<p>GOOGLE.COM.ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ.HAVENDATA.COM<p>GOOGLE.COM.ZZZZZZZZZZZZZ.GET.ONE.MILLION.DOLLARS.AT.WWW.UNIMUNDI.COM<p>GOOGLE.COM.ZZZZZ.GET.LAID.AT.WWW.SWINGINGCOMMUNITY.COM<p>GOOGLE.COM.ZOMBIED.AND.HACKED.BY.WWW.WEB-HACK.COM<p>GOOGLE.COM.ZNAET.PRODOMEN.COM<p>GOOGLE.COM.YUCEKIRBAC.COM<p>GOOGLE.COM.YUCEHOCA.COM<p>GOOGLE.COM.WORDT.DOOR.VEEL.WHTERS.GEBRUIKT.SERVERTJE.NET<p>GOOGLE.COM.VN<p>GOOGLE.COM.VABDAYOFF.COM<p>GOOGLE.COM.UY<p>GOOGLE.COM.UA<p>GOOGLE.COM.TW<p>GOOGLE.COM.TR<p>GOOGLE.COM.SUCKS.FIND.CRACKZ.WITH.SEARCH.GULLI.COM<p>GOOGLE.COM.SPROSIUYANDEKSA.RU<p>GOOGLE.COM.SPAMMING.IS.UNETHICAL.PLEASE.STOP.THEM.HUAXUEERBAN.COM<p>GOOGLE.COM.SOUTHBEACHNEEDLEARTISTRY.COM<p>GOOGLE.COM.SHQIPERIA.COM<p>GOOGLE.COM.SA<p>GOOGLE.COM.PK<p>GOOGLE.COM.PE<p>GOOGLE.COM.NS2.CHALESHGAR.COM<p>GOOGLE.COM.NS1.CHALESHGAR.COM<p>GOOGLE.COM.MY<p>GOOGLE.COM.MX<p>GOOGLE.COM.LOLOLOLOLOL.SHTHEAD.COM<p>GOOGLE.COM.LASERPIPE.COM<p>GOOGLE.COM.IS.NOT.HOSTED.BY.ACTIVEDOMAINDNS.NET<p>GOOGLE.COM.IS.HOSTED.ON.PROFITHOSTING.NET<p>GOOGLE.COM.IS.APPROVED.BY.NUMEA.COM<p>GOOGLE.COM.HK<p>GOOGLE.COM.HICHINA.COM<p>GOOGLE.COM.HAS.LESS.FREE.PORN.IN.ITS.SEARCH.ENGINE.THAN.SECZY.COM<p>GOOGLE.COM.DO<p>GOOGLE.COM.CSE.DEVORAELS.COM<p>GOOGLE.COM.CO<p>GOOGLE.COM.CN<p>GOOGLE.COM.BR<p>GOOGLE.COM.BEYONDWHOIS.COM<p>GOOGLE.COM.AU<p>GOOGLE.COM.ARTVISUALRIO.COM<p>GOOGLE.COM.AR<p>GOOGLE.COM.AFRICANBATS.ORG<p>GOOGLE.COM
======
dylukes
A very interesting mix of sites "advertising" here, to say the least.
Everything from swingers and warez to bat conversancy.

